# confused!!!!



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 28, 2007)

ive heard so many diferent arts that seem to be connected to muay thai like muay boran , krabi krabong , burmese boxing , lerdrit (sp?) , lethwei.

i dont even know if some of these are the same art or not!

could somebody please put a brief description on any of these arts aswell as any others and what the diferences are from from eachother?


thanks for any replies,

chris


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 28, 2007)

Ledrit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lerdrit
Modified Muay Thai used by the Royal Thai Army.

Lethwei (aka Burmese Boxing)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lethwei 
sister art, different region, allows headbuts

Krabi_Krabong
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krabi_Krabong 
Muay Thai plus weapons, Muay Thai is derived from it

Muay Boran
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muay_Boran 
Older version of Muay Thai


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 29, 2007)

Excellent info Andrew.  Muay Boran is a combination of the older muay thai styles (muay chaiya, muay korat, muay lopburi, muay ta sao).  It was developed by the Thai Government Department of Physical Education in order to keep these older styles alive.  Krabi Krabong (sword & stick) is the weapons based system of the Thai and was the beginning of the Thai martial arts.  Lerdrit is the military form of muay thai.  It contains joint locks, breaks and throws.  It is similar to muay koshasan (elephant boxing style) aka muay chang tumlai roang (smashing elephant boxing style).  In these muay arts, the arms are used similar to an elephants trunk to break and smash joints and limbs.  It resembles movements in aikido.


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2007)

I love the wikipedia. I get lost on there while I'm at work!


----------



## Odin (Jan 30, 2007)

Alex said:


> I love the wikipedia. I get lost on there while I'm at work!


 
lol you and me both bro!

you know they also have a history of the origins of ''rude'' words! lol....not that i was searching or anything.( :


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 30, 2007)

Alex said:


> I love the wikipedia. I get lost on there while I'm at work!


 
Just the other day someone walked up to my desk, looked at my computer screen and said: "You and that wikipedia." I guess that is a testament to my love of the wiki.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 30, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Just the other day someone walked up to my desk, looked at my computer screen and said: "You and that wikipedia." I guess that is a testament to my love of the wiki.


 

lol


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 30, 2007)

may the wiki be with you


----------



## Alex (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, didn't ever think the wikipedia would be guilty of hijacking a thread


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 31, 2007)

Its funny you guys started talking about wikipedia.  I have a student that I started calling wiki because he remembers every thing you tell him about muay thai.  He is a walking encyclopedia.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 31, 2007)

So can anyone edit his opinions as they see fit as well?


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Feb 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> So can anyone edit his opinions as they see fit as well?


 


lol


----------

